# Sawing Holly



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys I had a customer call me yesterday asking me to saw a holly log. It was strange getting a call like that because holly doens't grow anywhere near here... well they do but just the bush type not the tree. Needless to say I have never milled a holly log before and was wondering if there is anything special I should be doing? It is small (8" diameter 30" long) so it will need to be rigged up for safety but other than that I was going to tackle it like any other small log unless there is other considerations that need to be made for the species.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a holly milled quite a few years ago, pretty much flat sawn all the way. it cut fine, but you could see the blue stain start as soon as the boards came off the saw. I had a friend kiln if for me. He case hardened it, worthless except for the great fire mama made with it, burned hot for hours. Now I wouldn't bother sawing it, I turn it instead.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2013)

This log never showed up at the mill on saturday. Maybe this weekend we will see.


----------



## Mandolin (Jun 16, 2013)

The woods on my place are full, and I mean full, of holly. I have never saw one much larger than about 10 inches. It saws easy, but, as soon as you cut it down, paint the log ends with a good, thick enamel paint. As soon as you saw it into boards, sticker them and if you have one available, band it tight with a banding machine. It will twist and cup bad if you don't band it or stack it and put a lot of weight on it. I sawed some a few years ago and still have some small pieces of it in my shop. I use it mostly for trimwork on furniture. It is the lightest colored wood I have ever seen and goes well with a contrasting wood, such as walnut.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 22, 2013)

Did you ever get to do those Holly sticks?



Scott (the other white wood) B


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 22, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Did you ever get to do those Holly sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (the other white wood) B



no the guy never showed up to have em sawn.... it happens some times.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 22, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever get to do those Holly sticks?
> ...



Sometimes, too often.....

Too bad, I was wanting to see some of them timbers.





Scott (the life of a dog is often - sleepy) B


----------

